# Rabbit Problem Multiplying Like Rabbits



## Elf Mommy (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/wires/2007Sep27/0,4670,ODDRabbitInfestation,00.html

Thursday, September 27, 2007

*MASSAPEQUA PARK, N.Y.â Animal rights activists are hopping mad because they can't find the wascals who've been dumping domestic wabbits all over the place.*
People have been dropping the cute furry pets on roadways, in parks and near school grounds on the South Shore with increasing regularity in recent months, animal control experts said. Earlier this month, a man was seen dumping 20 rabbits in a box at a train station and driving away, Long Island Rabbit Rescue Group volunteer Nancy Schreiber said.
The domesticated rabbits often can't fend for themselves in the wild and end up starving to death or being killed by raccoons or diseases.
Many of the rabbits found by the rescue group have been young and have been infested with fleas or ticks. They've been treated, fed, cleaned and put up for adoption.
The Nassau County Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals was trying to figure out who was responsible for dumping the cuddly critters, and the Rabbit Rescue Group was offering a $5,000 reward.
Gerry McBride, who handles criminal complaints for the SPCA, said, "It sounds like someone is raising rabbits and trying to get out of the business."


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 29, 2007)

Rabbits Being Abandoned on Long Island Friday, September 28, 2007
*MASSAPEQUA PARK, N.Y.â Animal rights activists are hopping mad because they can't find the wascals who've been dumping domestic wabbits all over the place.*
People have been dropping the furry creatures on roadways, in parks and near school grounds on Long Island's South Shore with increasing regularity in recent months, animal control experts said.
Earlier this month, a man was seen dumping 20 rabbits in a box at a train station and driving away, said Nancy Schreiber, a Long Island Rabbit Rescue Group volunteer.
"It sounds like someone is raising rabbits and trying to get out of the business," said Gerry McBride, who handles criminal complaints for the Nassau County Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals.
The SPCA is trying to figure out who is responsible for dumping the cuddly critters, and the Rabbit Rescue Group is offering a $5,000 reward.
The rabbits often can't fend for themselves in the wild and end up starving to death or being killed by raccoons or diseases.
Many of the rabbits found by the rescue group have been infested with fleas or ticks. They've been treated, fed, cleaned and put up for adoption.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 29, 2007)

Bad breeders? Who would do this?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 1, 2007)

Someone who doesn't care much for their rabbits.


----------

